# Any Kindle Killers in 2011?



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I use the Kindle for it's non-backlit screen and it does the job well. However I would prefer an ereader device that has a non-backlit screen AND is also a full computer. Since it is a new year, is there any such devices that are commercially available right now?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nothing like that coming that I'm aware of.  Maybe the closest would be the Notion Ink Adam tablet--at least the version with the Pixel QI screen which has a non-backlit reflective mode along with the usual LCD mode.

But that's an Android based tablet, not a full computer.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

The problem with the Notion Ink tablet is that it is not out yet and keeps getting delayed. Any yes, Android is not really a fully robust computer, despite all the rage.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know.  Just saying that it will take something with a screen tech like Pixel QI or Mirasol that has a dual mode feature to really get what you want.

Reason being, a computer (or tablet) with only a non-back lit screen would majorly suck.  Reflective screens are great for long-term reading, but that's it.  They stink for net surfing, video watching, game playing etc. where you want the vibrant colors, no need for an external light source of a back lit screen for those tasks etc.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

EInk doesn't seem to be catching on except for dedicated dressers such as Kindle and Nook. Even those seem to be fading in favor of Android tablets for all vendors except the bookstores.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Nothing like that coming that I'm aware of. Maybe the closest would be the Notion Ink Adam tablet--at least the version with the Pixel QI screen which has a non-backlit reflective mode along with the usual LCD mode.
> 
> But that's an Android based tablet, not a full computer.


If you're feeling adventurous, you can also buy a Pixel Qi screen and one of two models of Netbook computers and then replace the screen with the Pixel Qi.

http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MKPQ01

That's probably as close as you'll get to a computer with an e-reader screen at the moment.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, looks like the Notion Ink Adam is finally coming. Approved by the FCC, should begin shipping next week.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/15/notion-ink-adam-clears-fcc-begins-shipping-around-wednesday/


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm amazed at the number of e-reader devices on the market for some naive reason I expected 2 or 3 companies slugging it out for e-book supremacy. Boy was I wrong now there must 50 counting the various makers of mobile devices. How this all sorts out will be fun to watch.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

redshift1 said:


> I'm amazed at the number of e-reader devices on the market for some naive reason I expected 2 or 3 companies slugging it out for e-book supremacy. Boy was I wrong now there must 50 counting the various makers of mobile devices. How this all sorts out will be fun to watch.


In my opinion, there really are only "2 or 3 companies slugging it out for e-book supremacy"...4 if you count the Kobo. All the rest are really multi-function tablets...and if you look at those, most of the people that want to read are using the Kindle app for reading on them. That tells me that Amazon is pretty much winning the battle. I really don't think Amazon cares about selling the Kindle as much as they care about selling the e-books. In that respect, it seems that they are the clear winner.

Shari


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, Amazon holds the key to content so far.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_e-book_readers


----------

